# Minnesota gets second-round pick for Tskitishvili



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PHOENIX -- The Phoenix Suns gave up a second-round draft pick to acquire 7-footer Nikoloz Tskitishvili on Thursday.

Minnesota had the rights to Tskitishvili and received the Suns' second pick in next year's draft.

LINK


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ha poor phx


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

with the 57th pick in the NBA draft, the wolves select...Vincent Grier


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice. There was talk that he and and Frahm were going to head to the Sonics for Flip Murray. That would've been nice, but we didn't have any draft picks for this year, so it's nice to get one.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I personally think the Suns got another steal.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I personally think the Suns got another steal.


no...skita is crap if he cant play on this team


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, another pick! Better than just cutting him like we did to Ebi.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I personally think the Suns got another steal.


I agree...watch as Skita turns into something playing with Nash....


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Diaw was considered crap before he went to the Suns too because he was accustomed to a more fastbreak/european kind of play like Skita is. If he can't play on the Suns then yes he is indeed crap but we haven't really seen him in his element to know for sure. The Wolves were a bad fit for him. You guys needed a banger and post presence outa a 7 footer not a wing jump shooter. Casey wants his bigmen down low and getting dirty, hence why he reportedly told Griffin to chill out on the 3's. It just wasn't a good fit for Minny or Skita.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well guys like Diaw, Jones, and Bell were not busts like Skita though, they were stuck in the bench. Skita can hit the three, but really not much else he can do to get improved by Nash with... I don't see it.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well guys like Diaw, Jones, and Bell were not busts like Skita though, they were stuck in the bench. Skita can hit the three, but really not much else he can do to get improved by Nash with... I don't see it.



Jones and Bell are off comparisons just becuase they had opportunities on Indy and Utah to show that they were solid players looking to breakout. I used the Diaw comparison becasue he bounced around between starting and the bench and he wasn't used for his playmaking abilities like he is now and was really just considered an afterthought to the who JJ deal. We don't really know what Skita can do because we've only really seen him play against summer league cats and they're no indication if he can hang in the L. He might not get off the bench for Phoenix either but all the scouting reports on him point to the Suns as the one team where his game could thrive. I don't know what he will or won't do but I just think Phoenix's system fits him better than Minny's or Denver last year where Melo iso'd the ball every time he touched it killing all flow to the games. Alot of players find their home in Phoenix with Nash and company and Skita could be next, a 2nd rounder is a small price to pay for a former lotterypick with a cheap contract.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lol, nice, but aren't we gotten too many 2nd picks now?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Lol, nice, but aren't we gotten too many 2nd picks now?


We didn't have a 2nd rounder this year or next year, so it's kinda just making up for that. But those picks are just going to be wasted by McHale anyways, so what's the point?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> We didn't have a 2nd rounder this year or next year, so it's kinda just making up for that. But those picks are just going to be wasted by McHale anyways, so what's the point?


Yeah McHale has got a real obsession with trading picks... Probably not a good idea.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> *Diaw was considered crap before he went to the Suns* too because he was accustomed to a more fastbreak/european kind of play like Skita is. If he can't play on the Suns then yes he is indeed crap but we haven't really seen him in his element to know for sure. The Wolves were a bad fit for him. You guys needed a banger and post presence outa a 7 footer not a wing jump shooter. Casey wants his bigmen down low and getting dirty, hence why he reportedly told Griffin to chill out on the 3's. It just wasn't a good fit for Minny or Skita.


What!? No he wasn't. He was praised by many Atlanta fans.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish Skita the best of luck, he never got on the court because he couldn't do anything defesively, this is his BEST chance. A team all about all offense and no defense. If he doesn't get it done here, he probably won't.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well the Suns aren't that, but he might have a shot.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Skita is due for an MVP season.


----------

